# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Should I combine tanks?

## CharChar

Hi everybody! I have three wonderful African dwarf frogs. They are currently in a 5 gallon tank with three neon Tetras. I really hate the 5 gallon tank! I also have a 30 gallon tank that currently has 11 guppy fry who are seven weeks old. I have a small snail infestation in that tank, so Petsmart recommended an angelicus botia- I would really like to combine my two tanks into the big 30 gallon tank. But I would never do anything to harm my dwarf frogs. Do you think this would be okay to combine the two tanks? I've heard that you can't put frogs into too tall of a tank because they can't swim to the top my 30 gallon tank is pretty close to a square it's not long and skinny. (17"x24"x12") Any help or suggestions on the matter would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Iceheart123

As long as the tank is lower than 15 inches tall, it will be fine. Make sure that every frog can get to the top without too much trouble and add decorations to make it easier, if necessary. Watch them to make sure they are OK.
If your guppy fry are tiny, I would hold off on adding the frogs. They LOVE to eat livebearer fry. If they are bigger, or you would like to have fewer fry than you have right now, I would add the frogs. 
Make sure you keep track of the water conditions. Test diligently. I add a little bit of Seachem's Stability as well to help the good bacteria compensate for the extra animals.
Also, Make sure that nobody's getting bullied. If you add another fish/ frog make sure that they all get along and have a backup plan in place if things go badly.

----------

